# Supplements for Coat



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, I am sure that there is an answer to this question somewhere on the forum but I have not found it yet. I am looking at Sasha's coat and it seems very dry. What supplement can be added to her food to help with this? She is also under some stress due to a change at home. My husband and I are temporarily (I hope) living apart and I know she misses him. Any recommendations to help her adjust will be appreciated. Linda


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I use Salmon Oil on his food. Santos' breeder recommended it, so I just kept him on it after I got him home. I think that's supposed to be for the coat, but others on here will be more knowledgeable than me...


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

I give a hard boiled egg every other week for Turbo's hair.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Similar to Kim, I give Tori fish oil (omega 3-6-9) daily in her food. Plus, she eats a mainly raw diet which helps the coat as well.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fish oil is great for skin. But before you buy a large bottle, I would recommend you try to get a sample. It is my experience that my two first enjoyed it very much and later turned up their noses. Also, they started to have loose stool everytime I added the oil.

Leslie, what brand of fish oil are you using for Tori?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks to all. I will try the fish oil. Hopefully she will not smell like a salmon. I will also try the egg. Thanks again. Linda


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

What type of food are you feeding her?

The fish oil is good but can be hard to digest. Roscoe eats Orijen 6 Fish food, which (obviously) has salmon and other fish as its main ingredients, so he gets the fish oils from actually eating the fish  If the oil supplement upsets her tummy, you might want to try switching foods. EVO also makes a salmon food, I believe it's salmon and sweet potato! good luck!


----------

